# 1999 7 Series from the movie "the Transporter"



## Telvis (Aug 22, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what rims was on the car from Transporter 1?
Thank you kindly...


----------



## PatrickfromATL (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't know, but I think it was a 5 series w/ a manual tranny.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Transporter should be a European 735 with a manual transmission. Since it was a European model, it's hard to say what is "right" on the car. I know others have said the car's manual transmission, 1999 but "pre-face lift" body/headlights was a possible configuration in Europe. (I have no idea...) There are also different seats (three different style of head rests) shown as the same car...



















*Doesn't it kinda look like a small version of the Style 42s?*



















*Or maybe more like a BBS of some sort? *

CY 









RX II









RG-R


----------



## Adi (Jun 3, 2006)

The car used was unique and made for the film - it wasn't a standard 735. It had a 750 motor with a manual gearbox. Agree that the wheels are probably BBS but I didn't find the exact ones yet.


----------



## youngest740ownr (Aug 20, 2007)

when i was watching dinner and the movie on tnt aboutt his moive they said it was a 7 series with the tiptronic semi clutchless manaul specailly made for the movie only 1 of them made but the other ones were stock 740s for the stunts


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Adi said:


> The car used was unique and made for the film - it wasn't a standard 735. It had a 750 motor with a manual gearbox. Agree that the wheels are probably BBS but I didn't find the exact ones yet.


style 42's for sure. check out the screw arrangement along the rim. 1-1 spoke not 0-2.


----------

